# Moderiertes BMX Forum.



## evil_rider (29. Oktober 2003)

also ich finde es auchnet ok das über die köpfe der user entschieden wirt wer mod wird, zumal es leute gibt die qualifizierter für diese aufgabe sind und schon seit jahren hier dabei sind und nicht erst 6 monate....

ich denke dabei nichtmal an mich, aber NRH z.b. oder biberdamm.....


naja, ich sage dazu mal nix weiter


----------



## a$i (29. Oktober 2003)

@bremerhavener...fängst ja schon an dich richtig beliebt zu machen!!!

wenn das so weiter geht dann mal viel spass ohne user die bmx fahren sondern nur noch ddd user die bmx parts suchen  



> Hier gehts eben nicht um MODS sondern um das moderierte BMX-Forum...und das sollte lediglich eine kleine Vorstellung meinerseits werden. Ich werd mich bemuehen meinen Job gut zu erledigen und kann dir versichern daß das auch jeder andere Mod hier tut.



so ein gesuddel brauchst du echt nicht zu schreiben, wenn du zu deinem neuen posten als mod keine kritik vertragen kannst dann lass es doch direkt sein - aus ende genug!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (29. Oktober 2003)

Kritik an MIR hast du ja nicht geäussert,sondern an Coffee,obendrauf nicht begründete und das gehörte nicht ins Thema- dieses Thema hier dient dem,was ihr zum Thema moderiertes BMX-Forum zu sagen habt (wie ihr euch das ganze vorstellt,das es hier wieder gesitteter wird, usw. )
Bin für Vorschläge dankbar, und diese gehen dann auch bitte NUR an mich und drehen sich nicht um andere Mods 

Und kommt doch einfach mal wieder zum Thema BMX, je mehr produktives ihr zu eben diesem Thema eröffnet,desto weniger fall ich euch auf! 

Zum Thema DDD -User,da bringste es nämlich auf den Punkt:
Immer mehr Leute wandern vom DDD Forum hierher,weil sie sich modlos mal n bißchen austoben können, und das ist auf Dauer kein Zustand.
Du siehst ja selber daß das BMX Forum spärlich besucht ist,und wenn es dann noch negativ durch jede Menge unsachlicher Beiträge auffällt ist es sicherlich nich Sinn der Sache...

Und nu haste Recht- Gut is. Ihr macht euch da n bißchen großen Kopf drum, ersma sehen wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## Principia (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von a$i _
> *@bremerhavener...fängst ja schon an dich richtig beliebt zu machen!!!
> 
> wenn das so weiter geht dann mal viel spass ohne user die bmx fahren sondern nur noch ddd user die bmx parts suchen
> ...




was solln der shit ? komm mal wieder ein bisschen runter....

bremerhavener ist intern vorgeschlagen worden und darüber haben wir [alle mods] abgestimmt ! ende aus punkt.

dies wurde bis jetzt bei jedem neuen mod so gemacht und wird auch in zukunft so gemacht !!!


----------



## Principia (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *also ich finde es auchnet ok das über die köpfe der user entschieden wirt wer mod wird, zumal es leute gibt die qualifizierter für diese aufgabe sind und schon seit jahren hier dabei sind und nicht erst 6 monate... *



darauf kommt es aber nun mal nicht an.
der mod sollte objektiv handeln können, mit kritik *sachlich* umgehen und natürlich was vom fach verstehen....

und dies eigenschaften hat bremerhavener nun halt mal 





> naja, ich sage dazu mal nix weiter



das will ich sehen


----------



## a$i (29. Oktober 2003)

is schon interessant wenn sich mountainbiker in bmx geschehnisse einmischen gibts immer reibung...

@principia: bleib in deinen moderierten foren und gut ist, wir haben jetzt nen mod und noch mehr aus anderen ecken muss nicht sein!

ps: evil hat recht und leider sehen das wahrscheinlich die mehrzahl der bmxer in diesem forum genauso!


----------



## Principia (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von a$i _
> *@principia: bleib in deinen moderierten foren und gut ist, wir haben jetzt nen mod und noch mehr aus anderen ecken muss nicht sein!
> *



nee, sehe ich nicht so. ich hab die administrative berechtigung hier zu sein !


----------



## a$i (29. Oktober 2003)

du hast irgendwie die administrative gabe dich zum affen zu machen...


----------



## Bremerhavener© (29. Oktober 2003)

Jetz geht das hier schon wieder so los...   

Aber erzählt euch ma ruhig ein, ignoriert mich, lasst euch von meinen Bitten nicht stören...macht mir nix...


----------



## Coffee (29. Oktober 2003)

Hi Ihr alle,


würde gerne noch eine kleine persönliche ANmerkung machen. Ich finde es sehr schade wie das ganze hier schon wieder beginnt auszuarten. Bremerhavener ist von uns erwählt worden, er will hier nur "mit euch zusammen" seinen Job machen. Aber wenn ihr hier nur draufrumhackt finde ich das nicht fair.

Ihr solltet Euch freuen, das das Forum BMX in Zukunft einen Mod hat, und nciht mehr Modlos ist. Was eigentlich nur Vorteile für Euch alle bringen wird. Seht es einfach mal so.

Grüße coffee


----------



## a$i (29. Oktober 2003)

alles wird gut, solange GEGENSEITIGER respekt vorhanden ist...leider hab ich immer das gefühl das einige mods sich als soziale supermänner aufführen und wegen kleinigkeiten sehr schnippig werden und sobald eine passende antwort folgt wird mit administrativer machtausübung gedroht...kann irgendwie nicht richtig sein!

@all mods: ich will ja keinen zoff nur verständnis 


das bmxforum hat meiner meinung nach eine sonderrolle da max. 10 aktive bmxer user sind, der "rest" besteht meist aus dddlern und interessenten.
bei so einer überschaubaren grösse kann man sachen ja auch mal absprechen ohne das etwas ausartet wie vielleicht im ddd...get up lesen und VERSTEHEN!



achja, der thread kann ja geschlossen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (29. Oktober 2003)

So, nun äusere ich mich mal dazu:

Es wäre fairer gewesen den BMX Usern die möglichkeit zu bieten, den Mod selbst zu bestimmen. Es gibt mindestens 2 sichten: Die der Mods, und die der User. Und die der User sollte meiner meinung nach vorrang haben, zumindest was solche sachen betrifft. 
Ansich hab' ich ja kein Problem damit dass  Bremerhavener Mod geworden ist, da ich mit ihm ziemlich gut auskomme. Jedoch finde ich es nicht okay, solche ansich wichtigen aufgaben hinter den rücken der User zu verteilen. 

Und noch etwas:
Ein Mod ist immer zuwenig. 2 im ideal fall 3 sind denke ich immer angebrachter.


----------



## a$i (29. Oktober 2003)

> Ansich hab' ich ja kein Problem damit dass Bremerhavener Mod geworden ist, da ich mit ihm ziemlich gut auskomme. Jedoch finde ich es okay, solche ansich wichtigen aufgaben hinter den rücken der User zu verteilen.



da hast du wohl ein "NICHT" vergessen, ansonsten 
es geht auch nicht um bremerhavener, er ist ein guter typ als mod, nur die art und weise ist nicht okay gewesen...leider darf man sich scheinbar darüber nicht äussern...


----------



## NRH (29. Oktober 2003)

Schon richtig gestellt


----------



## Coffee (29. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

also für eine "hanvoll" BMX User (Eure Aussage) braucht ein Forum keine 2 oder 3 Mods.

ALLE bisherigen "wer wird MOD" entscheidungen sind so gelaufen wie die bei Bremerhavener auch. Wir können schließlich keine tausende User zur abstimmung bitten.

Solche Entscheidungen werden IMMER "INTERN" unter den Admins + Mods getroffen.

Wenn Ihr mit bremerhavener nicht Kooperieren wollt, finde ich für das BMX Forum sehr schade. Denn den Grund kann ich nciht erkennen.

Grüße coffee


----------



## Moshcore (29. Oktober 2003)

hmmmm ich finde es auch nicht so doll was hier so abgeht aber das wissen ja schon alle mods von mir da ich ja in letzter zeit oft genug stress gemacht habe ausserdem mal im ernst es sind nur kater,evil,asi,nrh,bremerhavener,moto und noch ein paar andere die sich hier rumtreiben und da brauch man kein chefmagger sondern einfach alle jungs zusammen und dann ist gut wenn wir alle auf uns gegenseitig aufpassen ist doch gut also ich bin dafür das wir alle mods werden im bmx forum das ist mein ernst


----------



## Moshcore (29. Oktober 2003)

es geht doch einfach darum das die bmx leute wenigstens hier mal normal reden können ohne das ein mod dazwischen geht und normal ist bei uns nun mal so  ************************************************************************************* aber trotzdem haben wir uns alle trotzdem lieb weil wir alle das gleiche machen und fahren versteht ihr mods das nicht wir rasieren uns nicht die beine wir fahren keine rennen und bei uns ist das leben nicht so ernst wir tättowieren und piercen uns haben spass am leben und wenn wir uns hier mal zoffen kann man das ganz gelassen sehen kann ja sein das es in anderen foren nicht so ist aber in diesen schon evil zbsp. is nun ein richtig guter freund von mir ich geh öfter ma mit ihm biken und vorhher hatten wir uns nur in der wolle hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (29. Oktober 2003)

@ grafix und alle BMX´ler,


es geht und ging nicht darum Euch einen "aufpasser" vor die Nase zusetzten, sondern jemand der eben gewisse Pflichten und Rechte hat im Forum.

Ihr seht das alle etwas eng meine ich. Ihr fühlt Euch nun beobachtet was nciht so ist. Nicht mehr oder weniger als vorher.

Ihr hattet noch keinen Mod, nun habt ihr einen. Wäre es Euch lieber einen anderen, nicht BMX´ler als Mod zu haben? Ich biete mich gerne an  

coffee


----------



## NRH (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Hi,
> 
> also für eine "hanvoll" BMX User (Eure Aussage) braucht ein Forum keine 2 oder 3 Mods.*



Sehe ich anders. Es hat nix mit der anzahl der User zutun. Eine aleinige "macht", ist immer schlecht, weil es immer verschiedene ansichten gibt.

[OUOTE]ALLE bisherigen "wer wird MOD" entscheidungen sind so gelaufen wie die bei Bremerhavener auch. Wir können schließlich keine tausende User zur abstimmung bitten.[/B][/OUOTE]
Gerade war es ncoh eine Hand voll User 
Beim DDD Forum ist es natürlich schwer realisirbar, aber hier auf jeden fall. 



> Solche Entscheidungen werden IMMER "INTERN" unter den Admins + Mods getroffen.[/B][/OUOTE]
> 
> Was nicht heißt dass es so perfekt ist.
> [OUOTE]
> ...


----------



## NRH (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> 
> Ihr fühlt Euch nun beobachtet ....
> ...



Hintergangen trift's ehr


----------



## Coffee (29. Oktober 2003)

@ NRH, wenn Du dir mal genau die Liste mit den Moderatoren ansiehst, wirst Du feststellen das in vielen Bereichen nur EIN Mod tätig ist ;-))

Mehrere Mods sind hier nicht notwendig. Und bedenkt doch, EUER Mod ist aus eigenen Reihen, also was habt ihr für ein Problem?


coffee


----------



## Bremerhavener© (29. Oktober 2003)

Ich glaube ihr bauscht das Ganze etwas zu hoch.

Vielleicht denkt ihr,daß ich hier in irgendeiner Form die Ausdrucksweise beschneiden will, oder hier eine Art Clerasil-Forum forme.

Ist nicht so, und meinen Posten als Mod will ich auch nicht mehr als angebracht strapazieren.

Wie ihr auch richtig erkannt habt,gibt es im BMX Forum einen recht kleinen harten Kern des Ganzen, und ich denke der weiss ja auch worum es geht, wenn man BMX sagt.

Ihr wollt ja wahrscheinlich genauso wie ich ,das dieses Forum ne gute Adresse im Netz wird,wenn es um BMX Fragen geht, und ich denke, das Geflame jeder Art, auch gegenüber anderen Fraktionen in diesem Forum, dem ganzen nicht entgegenkommt.

Und darum denke ich, kriegen wir das gemeinsam auch gut hin, jeder ist sich selbst der Nächste, und so haben wir

a) weniger Beschwerden

b) n gutes Klima unter ALLEN Usern

c) einfach n angenehmes Forum, in dem man guten Gewissens sein Zeugs schreiben kann

und ganz wichtig:

d) ich hab nix zu tun,was anderen gegen den Strich gehen würde, denn ich hab ehrlich gesagt null Lust jemandem hier spezifisch aufn Schlips zu treten, ist auch gar nich meine Aufgabe.

Um es grob zu umkreisen, wenn ich hier online gehe und sehe einen Thread "Wir wollen Fotos von der Mumu eurer Freundin sehen!" -dann mach ich den zu- und mir is dann wurscht ob jemand tatsächlich Fotos von der Mumu meiner Freundin sehn wollte, weil das nich in dieses Forum reingehört!  

Wenn ich jetzt aber die Frage ins Forum stelle wie "Welche Felgen soll ich mir kaufen?"
Und jemand hier antwortet, "Reik,die und die Felge is echt gut aber bei deinem Fahrstil würd ich eher Stützräder empfehlen"
-dann lass ich das drin,denn

a)hat derjenige Recht
b)gehört ein kleines bißchen Anreichern der Beiträge meiner Meinung nach zur Persönlichkeitsbildung eines Forums- das hier soll ja nun kein vorgeneriertes Etwas werden.

Und ich glaub wo man die Grenze zwischen "In Ordnung" und "unbrauchbar" ziehen kann weiss jeder von euch mit gesundem Menschenverstand auch selbst, oder?

Also dann, nun gut soweit?


----------



## NRH (29. Oktober 2003)

Ui, mir fällt grad auf dass ich die sache mit der Quote nochmal üben sollte  Aber egal jetzt

@coffee
 Ich treib mich nur im BMX, DDD, und in der gallery (und ab und zu woanders). In der gallery gibt es zwar nur einen Mod. aber dafür lesen sich auch zig nicht eingeteilte da durch  Wie's in anderen Forun ausschau kann ich net sagen.

Zu mein Problem:

Wurde schon alles gesagt... ich versuch's später mal etwas verständlich zu schreiben.


----------



## Moshcore (29. Oktober 2003)

Na gut Mutti dann machen wir das mal wa aber wehe du wirst böse zu uns   Darf ich dich jetzt Mutti nennen oder Papa


----------



## Coffee (29. Oktober 2003)

@ grafix,

mich darfste auch "Mutti" nennen, und Bremerhavener sicher auch "Papi"  

coffee


----------



## Bremerhavener© (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von grafix _
> *Darf ich dich jetzt Mutti nennen oder Papa *



Papi bitte, das klingt so zutraulich.  Und mach ne Schleife drum...


----------



## Moshcore (29. Oktober 2003)

ok papa bremenhavener oder doch besser papa bmx mod


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moshcore (29. Oktober 2003)

papi klingt aber komisch papi schlumpf hiess der blaue doch auch nicht der hiess doch papa schlumpf


----------



## Bremerhavener© (29. Oktober 2003)

Schlümpfe habens auch nich drauf


----------



## a$i (29. Oktober 2003)

hat sich geklärt...


----------



## Rune Roxx (30. Oktober 2003)

Äh... wenn ich mich da mal noch einklinken darf:

Verstehe hier grundsätzlich alle...

...außer Bremerhavener: Wieso hast du den Job angenommen? Ist 2003 Selbstausgrenzung mal wieder chic?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (30. Oktober 2003)

Ich glaub in erster Linie eher deshalb,weil ich mir vorstellen kann wie die IBC ohne Mods ausschauen würde...fürmich ist das jetzt keine Veränderung meiner Position im IBC, bin weiterhin der gleiche User wie vorher und lerne jeden Tag genauso wie ich versuche mein bescheidenes Wissen weiterzugeben,und dementsprechend hoffe ich,das mich auch die anderen User weiter als den ganz normalen Bremerhavener ansehen, da ich durch den Moderator-Status keinesfalls auf ne andere Wissensebene gehoben werde...
Dein Post zeugt in gewisser Hinsicht von einer Abneigung gegen Selbige? Hat das nicht in gewisser Weise was mit unreifer, aktiver Ausgrenzung von Parteien zu tun und könnte das in Hinsicht auf gemeinsamen und gemeinnützigen Nutzen in dieser Community nicht nochmal überdacht werden? 


Haste deinen 20" Hobel eigentlich schon an den Mann gebracht?


----------



## Rune Roxx (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Ich glaub in erster Linie eher deshalb,weil ich mir vorstellen kann wie die IBC ohne Mods ausschauen würde...*



Gekauft. Trotzdem denke ich, dass ein "moderiertes BMX-Forum" nicht sehr erfolgversprechend ist. Aber das hast du in der Hand.



> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Dein Post zeugt in gewisser Hinsicht von einer Abneigung gegen Selbige? Hat das nicht in gewisser Weise was mit unreifer, aktiver Ausgrenzung von Parteien zu tun und könnte das in Hinsicht auf gemeinsamen und gemeinnützigen Nutzen in dieser Community nicht nochmal überdacht werden?  *



Ich kenne ein paar Mods persönlich, also... nein! 



> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> 
> Haste deinen 20" Hobel eigentlich schon an den Mann gebracht?
> *



Ja. Zu nem Toppreis (also für mich...). Habe auch längst Ersatz (siehe Avater)! Und damit hab ich dann auch das gefunden, was ich mir *für die City* vorgestellt habe... und es rockt so, verdammt... es rockt


----------



## Bremerhavener© (31. Oktober 2003)

Das klingt doch alles sehr gut... 

Und um das Forum mach ich mir keine Sorgen...sieht doch gut aus im Moment ! Und zu tun hat ich auch noch nix...kein Wunder,im BMX Forum sind ja auch die besten User !


----------



## kater (1. November 2003)

Ich finde die Entscheidung richtig und stehe vollkommen dahinter. Bremerhavener fiel nie mit ausfallenden Postings auf und half sogar den Usern, bei denen ich nur den Kopf schütteln konnte. Ausserdem bleibt er immer sachlich was man von vielen hier nicht sagen kann.


----------

